# scam



## dennis1949 (May 24, 2006)

I just recieved another e-mail from this forum wanting to transfer money into bank account for them from overseas.  So beware it is a scam


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 24, 2006)

scam

Go to your "Profile" (upper right of the screen) and change the answer in the second item on the left to "No".


----------



## camper85 (May 24, 2006)

scam

I too just received one..My second one matter of fact...I went in and changed to no email....Thanks TexasClodhopper


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 24, 2006)

scam

Cindy, the moderator here on the forum, is doing very good in ridding us of these parasites.

Just remember; a reputable person/business would NEVER ask for something that "sounds too good to be true" via email.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (May 25, 2006)

scam

Thank you TexasClodhopper.  If anyone receives one of those emails from someone on this forum please forward it to me and I will remove them immediately.  I really do appreciate the help I get from you in keeping these "people" in check.

*Have a great MEMORIAL DAY everyone!!!*

Where's the BBQ?  :bleh:  :laugh:


----------



## OldSoldiers (May 25, 2006)

scam

BBQ?  AT my house, right next to the pool!!!


----------

